# What Megger?



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking at getting a megger. Not sure exactly which model. I would love it to be able to do all the responsibilities a meter should be able to do and not be limited. I am really interested in the Fluke 1507 or the 1587. Which of the two is more versitile? I do industrial and commercial and would like to only purchase one megger that can do it all. The multimeter function on it is nice but not needed since I have my main meter.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

iAmCam said:


> Looking at getting a megger. Not sure exactly which model. I would love it to be able to do all the responsibilities a meter should be able to do and not be limited. I am really interested in the Fluke 1507 or the 1587. Which of the two is more versitile? I do industrial and commercial and would like to only purchase one megger that can do it all. The multimeter function on it is nice but not needed since I have my main meter.


Neither of those can "do it all", they are entry level meggers. What voltage equipment do you work on? Any motor, generator, or transformer testing? Do you need communications? Do you test a lot of equipment everyday?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

This is more of a do it all Megger
http://www.megger.com/us/products/ProductDetails.php?ID=729&Description=


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

If I could only have one megger I'd go with one of the Megger S1 Series like Zog posted. 

Personally though I think meggers are like potato chips, you can't have only one.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?q=S1+S...88&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=8a6d8d44eb74daa6


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

How about a megger for general residential and small commercial type work? I know a lot of guys have the 1507. Is there a better one?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=S1+S...88&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=8a6d8d44eb74daa6


Ok so some of us have expensive tastes in test equipment :laughing:


I think most all electricians would be served well with a megger like the 1507 and will probably never need anything more. Since I figure most don't work on medium voltage or get into serious testing and troubleshooting.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

What's the main differences between the 1507 and the 1587? Just the multimeter functions? I know nothing of meggers but this thread has gotten me to read into some of the past posts on the subject.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> What's the main differences between the 1507 and the 1587? Just the multimeter functions? I know nothing of meggers but this thread has gotten me to read into some of the past posts on the subject.


The DMM functions is one thing. The 1507 maxes out at 10 G ohm and the the 1587 maxes at 2 G ohms. I'd consider them both go/no-go meggers. They really won't handle timed tests, usually they will just go OL and you won't get results. I think the 1507 literature says it will do PI and DAR tests but it seems user reports say otherwise. 76Nemo will probably rant about it :laughing:


Both have the same 50, 100, 250, 500, 1000 volt insulation ranges.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> The DMM functions is one thing. The 1507 maxes out at 10 G ohm and the the 1587 maxes at 2 G ohms. I'd consider them both go/no-go meggers. They really won't handle timed tests, usually they will just go OL and you won't get results. I think the 1507 literature says it will do PI and DAR tests but it seems user reports say otherwise. 76Nemo will probably rant about it :laughing:
> 
> 
> Both have the same 50, 100, 250, 500, 1000 volt insulation ranges.


I noticed they both had the same range. What do you mean by go, no-go exactly? What are PI and DAR tests? 

I've noticed he's quite passionate when it comes test equipment. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> I noticed they both had the same range. What do you mean by go, no-go exactly? What are PI and DAR tests?


By go/no-go I mean is the insulation bad or is it good, do you have a neutral-ground connection somewhere, did you cross phases on a feeder, stuff like that.

PI stands for Polarization index, it's a ratio of a 10 minute test over a 1 minute test, its used for determining the condition of motor winding insulation, you are basically measuring the time it takes to polarize the insulation molecules. 

DAR stands for Dielectric Absorption Ratio. Its the ratio of a 60 second test over a 30 second test, the higher the better, less than 1 is bad. 

Man that's a lot to remember and type then spell check. 



thegoldenboy said:


> I've noticed he's quite passionate when it comes test equipment. :laughing:


Noticed that huh


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for that. I've touched a megger maybe twice, and it was always handing it to someone else. It is something I want to get more familiar with. I may pick one up, when the times right, just to educate myself better. I won't be going for the S1. :no::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> Thanks for that. I've touched a megger maybe twice, and it was always handing it to someone else. It is something I want to get more familiar with. I may pick one up, when the times right, just to educate myself better. I won't be going for the S1. :no::laughing:


It really is a great tool. It makes stuff like solving GFCI trips way easy, same with AFCI's. Plus it has lots of uses in Preventative Maintenance, I make good money just showing up to a site every once and awhile with my tool bag, a DMM, megger and a laptop. Take readings, type into excel, make report, bill, repeat. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you're going to use it in a resi setting, I can't think of many reasons to get anything more than a Supco M-500. About 100 bucks, and very simple to use.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> If you're going to use it in a resi setting, I can't think of many reasons to get anything more than a Supco M-500. About 100 bucks, and very simple to use.


Does the M-500 have protection in case you go and hook it to a live circuit? I don't think the old one did, never played with the newer one.

I know it still comes with those annoyingly short clip leads though, I won't buy one just cause of that.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Does the M-500 have protection in case you go and hook it to a live circuit? I don't think the old one did, never played with the newer one.
> 
> I know it still comes with those annoyingly short clip leads though, I won't buy one just cause of that.


Dude, it's the cheapest and easiest to use megger out there. You're not gonna get everything you want. The Extech 403360 would be the next step up, but you have to know what the numbers on the digital display mean with that one.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> If you're going to use it in a resi setting, I can't think of many reasons to get anything more than a Supco M-500. About 100 bucks, and very simple to use.


I've got a Commercial/Residential background. I've worked on a few Industrial projects but nothing extensive. I've also got a little history with HVAC and may choose to better educate myself with that in the future. I'm also interested in Motor Controls and PLC's. I'm 22, ten weeks away from getting my license, all I've got is time to find my niche and exploit it. I'm still young. :thumbup:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Who was it that said they use the LEDS on the supco right in front of the customer much the way people say google Federal Pacific with much success?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

That troll from Hawaii.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the Megger MIT420, probably no better than the Flukes, but seems to be rugged and well made. Probably more than what I need really, but a lot of what I carry around is. I like tools.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> The DMM functions is one thing. The 1507 maxes out at 10 G ohm and the the 1587 maxes at 2 G ohms. I'd consider them both go/no-go meggers. They really won't handle timed tests, usually they will just go OL and you won't get results. I think the 1507 literature says it will do PI and DAR tests but it seems user reports say otherwise. 76Nemo will probably rant about it :laughing:
> 
> 
> Both have the same 50, 100, 250, 500, 1000 volt insulation ranges.


This is correct. The Fluke 1507 lacks in the range needed for PI/DAR tests and will error out. You'd need a something that'll do 1000V with a upper range of 4T for PI/DAR tests.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

What do you guys think of the extech 380360? Good entry level?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Both of these are good meggers. I have more floating around the shop. I post a few more pics later


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> What do you guys think of the extech 380360? Good entry level?


I've got the 380260 and have no complaints.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Old faithful I've had for 20 years. and yes I still use it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Both of these are good meggers. I have more floating around the shop. I post a few more pics later


 That 3rd one looks familiar.:whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

william1978 said:


> That 3rd one looks familiar.:whistling2:


 


came from a good guy at a good price:thumbup:


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Just to muddy the waters a bit..... http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/newequipment/megohmmeters.htm
Seriously tho' pretty good site for comparing side by side features and (relative) prices. Some of the prices looked a little high tho'


----------

